

You're Ultimate Guide to Grammar Errors - ericzanol
http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/errors.html

======
js2
Title of submission is currently "You're Ultimate Guide to Grammar Errors".
I'm not sure whether I'm being trolled, the title is meant to be ironic, or
both. :-)

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
And it's not even a guide to grammar. It's a guide to word usage. Why this is
even posted to HN is beyond me.

~~~
edge17
The product guy in me is loving this. Seems completely relevant to me.

